

Hacker Newsletter - Issue #25 - duck
http://eepurl.com/b8K4f

======
djm
I'm a subscriber to this and I find it very useful as I go through frequent
periods of staying off the net for a week or so and so not visiting HN
directly.

Just thought I'd post a message to say "keep up the good work" to kale and
"try it out if you haven't already" to everyone else. He does a great job of
selecting interesting articles.

Reading the email I was quite surprised to see that it only has 368
subscribers.

~~~
mkuhn
I can only second this.

What makes the Newsletter great for me is that I often discover articles that
I wanted to read but didn't get the chance to at that moment and then forgot.
The selection is excellent.

Great work Kale, I appreciate it.

